# Tobi vs Lord Voldemort



## LordPerucho (Nov 27, 2011)

Tobi from Naruto vs Voldemort from the Harry Potter series.

Scenario 1: Who is the better villain?

Scenario 2: Who would win in a fight located outside Hogwarts


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2011)

Voldemort on both counts

I fail to understand how the first one is even a contest.


----------



## Forces (Nov 27, 2011)

Tobi is awesome but Voldemort is just... just way more awesome.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 27, 2011)

a) voldemort.
b) depends if voldy has enough reaction time to prevent a speedblitz. If not, avada kedavra.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 27, 2011)

1.voldemort

2. probably tobi cuz of speedblitz and haxigan


----------



## teddy (Nov 27, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Tobi from Naruto vs Voldemort from the Harry Potter series.
> 
> Scenario 1: Who is the better villain?



Voldemort quite easily.



> Scenario 2: Who would win in a fight located outside Hogwarts



Tobi still has a sharingan to use for Izanagi in the event he's caught in Avada Kedavra which isn't likely considering he was keeping pace with Minato fairly well. As for dealing with Voldemort himself, he can leave that for Gedo Mazo to deal with or simply BFR him.


----------



## Estrecca (Nov 27, 2011)

~Scry~ said:


> As for dealing with Voldemort himself, that's where Gedo Mazo comes in.



Tobi: Kuchiyose, Gedo Mazo!

*poof*

*A wild Gedo Mazo appears*

Voldemort: Avada Kedavra!

Gedo Mazo dies.

Tobi: ?_?'

Don't take it seriously


----------



## teddy (Nov 27, 2011)

Estrecca said:


> Tobi: Kuchiyose, Gedo Mazo!
> 
> *poof*
> 
> ...



What happens if Voldemort is BFRed?


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 27, 2011)

what if he threw a masterball?


----------



## OS (Nov 27, 2011)

1. Voldemort, though his breathing in the movies was quite annoying.

2. Tobi should be faster and should take it unless i am missing something.


----------



## teddy (Nov 27, 2011)

His breathing is almost as bad as Bella's in the Twilight movies.


----------



## Physics Man (Nov 27, 2011)

Voldemort was by far a better villain. He had great build up and his end included a cool fight scene. 

Tobi wins sadly via speedblitz.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2011)

I doubt it. It would be necessary some major plot arbitrations for that to happen but I guess on a strict OBD venue it could happen


----------



## Gunners (Nov 27, 2011)

Voldemort is the better villain, Tobi isn't even the best villain in his own series. 

In a battle Voldemort should win again. He could just transfigure him into a bone.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 27, 2011)

Big V all the way


----------



## ZebraNitro (Nov 27, 2011)

You-Know-Who takes both scenarios.


----------



## ArinTheFool (Nov 27, 2011)

Voldemort is definitely a better villain. 

Avada Kedavra.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 27, 2011)

*Wizards and witches are super-human, at least when it comes to reaction speed. 

Voldemort wins on both accounts. *


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 27, 2011)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> a) voldemort.
> b) depends if voldy has enough reaction time to prevent a speedblitz. If not, avada kedavra.


he was keeping up with minato who is hypersonic, he has more than enough, as to who is a better villain, V.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Nov 27, 2011)

*1) Voldemort is a no-brainer; as of yet, Tobi's a pretty boring villain. *

Although, I didn't like how Voldemort was portrayed in the last novel, he looked like a fucking idiot when a seventeen year-old was talking him down shortly before his death. None of the ominous, horrifying persona he emitted in the previous books, just screaming in rage about how he fails to capture a bunch of kids with an entire Ministry at his command.

*2) Okay, why exactly are people saying Voldemort wins?*

I don't even remember his reactions being peak human; whereas Tobi was keeping pace with Minato, a hypersonic fighter time and time again, had not been for Hirashin which allowed the latter an advantage.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Nov 27, 2011)

*1)* Voldemort is a no-brainer; as of yet, Tobi's a pretty boring villain. 

Although, I didn't like how Voldemort was portrayed in the last novel, he looked like a fucking idiot when a seventeen year-old was talking him down shortly before his death. None of the ominous, horrifying persona he emitted in the previous books, just screaming in rage about how he fails to capture *a bunch of kids* with an entire Ministry at his command.

*2)* Okay, why exactly are people saying Voldemort wins?

I don't even remember his reactions being peak human; whereas Tobi was keeping pace with Minato, a *hypersonic* fighter time and time again, had not been for Hirashin which allowed the latter an advantage.


----------



## Monna (Nov 27, 2011)

I lost interest in Harry Potter after the fourth book so I'll have to day that Tobi wins both scenarios. What can Voldemort do against being BFR'd by a person who is massively faster than him and who has 6 other bodies, a few with very formidable moves like that water mirror.


----------



## I3igAl (Nov 28, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Scenario 1: Who is the better villain?



Voldemort. Madara is really boring. Voldemort isn't really an interesting either but he fullfills his role well, since the characters job is mainly investigation(first books) and fighting themselves through an action packed papaer chase(later books).



perucho1990 said:


> Scenario 2: Who would win in a fight located outside Hogwarts



Unless Voldemort gets some kind of prep, Tobi blitzes his head of. IC Voldemorts arrogance would also be absolutely deadly it he has to fight someone so much faster and physically stronger. I also don't remember any spell able to stop Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Russian Kalashnikov (Nov 28, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> Voldemort. Madara is really boring.


Tobi isn't necessarily Madara.

Back to topic. I personally prefer Tobi over Voldemort, especially since the recent twists and events. Voldemort never came across as very threatening or interesting to me. In the last chapter when Tobi explained that his name and identity were meaningless I felt that he came across as a manifestation of his ambitions, which was a bit frightening. He might not be as powerful as Madara but he's certainly a better villain in my opinion.

Who'd win? Tobi, no doubt. His arsenal and attributes are so much more impressive.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 28, 2011)

Both are pretty similar butthurt crazy old racists maniacs who lie as easily as they breathe manipulate everything they can and are constantly lusting for power. Both of them espouse racial supremacy for a group of people shown to be pretty much inbred garbage not really worth the effort (the pro Voldemort pure blood culture and the Uchihas both are spectacularly terrible) The difference being Voldemort seems to have accomplished more. He's truly menacing and intimidating his goals came very close to success.

Tobi still to this day comes off like an arrogant coward who talks big game and hides behind the mantle of stronger people something Voldemort never would plus he's an Uchiha that automatically makes him terrible in my book.

That being said..it's potential wasted more by a terrible writer than anything else if some one else wrote naruto I might be more compelled to say Tobi, pre time skip Oro and post TS Danzo were pretty well done villains Tobi fell short of the marc just another demented asshole dependent on magical eye balls.

voldemort on the other hand captures that crazy and powerful supremacist better.

As to who would win in a fight? Albus Dumbledore showed the ability to paralyze people with a thought not even needing a gesture - voldemort being of the same tier should be capable of the same..if he can do this fast enough to stop Tobi he can win via AK

if not Tobi laughs at him..and then trolls him for a little like he did against Naruto earlier and then cuts his head off or something for the win


----------



## hammer (Nov 28, 2011)

diddnt voldermort take his soul out of his body or some shit?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 28, 2011)

hammer said:


> diddnt voldermort take his soul out of his body or some shit?



one of his standard moves was a spell that ejects your soul form it's body

but yeah the horcruxes involved severing fragments of your soul


----------



## hammer (Nov 28, 2011)

so how is tobi killing him then?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 28, 2011)

hammer said:


> so how is tobi killing him then?



he can't kill him at all but, because he's like an extremely watered down version of Sauron if his body is destroyed his spirit is essentially a useless mass of rage and disembodied dark lord..needed a good amount of time and resources to reconstitute himself

essentially ring out. This is assuming he can't react to Tobi like I said Dumbledore has paralyzed people at speed of thought while he was terminally ill and likely much weaker no less (from what I recall he froze harry in his cloak with out speaking or gesturing or anything to conceal him from the dark forces) Voldemort is slightly beneath him but on the same level and may have surpassed him EOS

as far as I know..it's never been accepted here that Naru characters can blitz people faster than speed of thought hence why even wheel chair bound  teeps have solo'd the 'verse in older threads.(well that and overwhelming mental power of course)

there might also be some parts that allude to above normal reaction time..which might make it harder

I don't know though I feel tobi should blitz here Voldemort and Albus aren't say Emma or Charles but all the same...if you older guys have that precedence of speed of thought based attacks being too fast for Naruto chars assuming i'm remembering right about the paralyses spell..he might be able to save himself being horribly dismembered and left back where he started before the first book (a parasite living off animals basically)


----------



## teddy (Nov 28, 2011)

Well Tobi still has one Sharingan eye to use for Izanagi in the event he's on the receiving end of a death blow. Although, I'm not sure how speed of thought is going to work for Voldemort seeing as Tobi is hypersonic for being able to keep up with Minato.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 28, 2011)

~Scry~ said:


> Well Tobi still has one Sharingan eye to use for Izanagi in the event he's on the receiving end of a death blow. Although, I'm not sure how speed of thought is going to work for Voldemort seeing as Tobi is *hypersonic for being able to keep up with Minato.*



he seemed to be out paced by Minato but even then you're right I'm not sure either.

Izanagi should not be able to save him from an AK though assuming it can get off


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 28, 2011)

Tobi is a pretty good troll, immune to Talk no Jutsu and has great stories to tell which convert people to his side


----------



## Illairen (Nov 28, 2011)

1st question is a question of taste....

2nd question: Tobi stomps


----------



## Federer (Nov 28, 2011)

I haven't read the books, only watched the movies and Voldemort wasn't that impressive to me. 

Atleast Tobi acted like a goof, broke his own arm and kicked it towards his opponents, killed a fodder by snapping his neck, kidnapped a child and put exploding tags on him, controlled a Kage, loves to lie and basically trolls his opponents. 

I like him. He's not that serious all the time. 

He will definitely beat movie Voldemort, not sure about the book.


----------



## teddy (Nov 28, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Izanagi should not be able to save him from an AK



Care to elaborate on this, please.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 28, 2011)

~Scry~ said:


> Care to elaborate on this, please.



because AK seems to work by severing the souls connection to the body and ejecting it. Izanagi has shown zero defense against soul based attacks basically.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 28, 2011)

doesn't Izanagi .. remove death ?


----------



## OS (Nov 28, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> I lost interest in Harry Potter after the fourth book so I'll have to day that Tobi wins both scenarios. What can Voldemort do against being BFR'd by a person who is massively faster than him and who has *6 other bodies,* a few with very formidable moves like that water mirror.



Pretty sure this is the wrong guy


----------



## Federer (Nov 28, 2011)

Fluttershy said:


> doesn't Izanagi .. remove death ?



It turns inflicted damage into an illusion.


----------



## teddy (Nov 28, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> because AK seems to work by severing the souls connection to the body and ejecting it. Izanagi has shown zero defense against soul based attacks basically.



Wouldn't that still result in death/damage though, which can be negated by Izanagi?



Federer said:


> It turns inflicted damage into an illusion.



It's turns their death into an illusion as well seeing as there was no feasible way for Tobi to survive Konan's explosion and there were several instances for when Danzo would've been killed in his encounter with Sasuke had he not use it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 28, 2011)

soul damage is damage too

basically the user is restored to an unafflicted state


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 28, 2011)

~Scry~ said:


> Wouldn't that still result in death/damage though, which can be negated by Izanagi?



why? physical damage and spiritual based attacks are two very separate things in Naruto - resistance or immunity to one does not guarantee the other sticking to the canon no one using Izanagi has shown resistance to such


----------



## teddy (Nov 28, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> why? physical damage and spiritual based attacks are two very separate things in Naruto - resistance or immunity to one does not guarantee the other sticking to the canon no one using Izanagi has shown resistance to such



Ok then, it would be sort of a waste anyway since he loses teleportation, intangibility, and the ability to BFR. How would he fare against Gedo Mazo, can he transmute something as large as it?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2011)

Fluttershy said:


> soul damage is damage too
> 
> basically the user is restored to an unafflicted state



this is an incredibly terrible assumption.
reducing damage is one thing, coming back to life is another.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Both are pretty similar butthurt crazy old racists maniacs who lie as easily as they breathe manipulate everything they can and are constantly lusting for power.



I disagree completly
Voldemort is a buthurt crazy old racist.
Tobi is just plain boring. He's just there.


----------



## Id (Nov 28, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Scenario 1: Who is the better villain?



They are both awful. 


> Scenario 2: Who would win in a fight located outside Hogwarts


This match ends with both tickling each others balls.


----------



## OS (Nov 28, 2011)

If Voldy can lose to touma why can't he lose to tobi?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2011)

Voldemort was so badass accomplished wizards were still afraid to say his name a decade after he died, and when he rose he created a totalitarian government without actually even doing the stupid thing of stepping up behind them, all while behind it all keeping a thin sheet core of true patheticness.
You never sympathize with him, but you can feel sorry for him after everything he did
Tom Riddle is a wonderful villain Id, and your having a terrible taste today-


----------



## Id (Nov 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Voldemort was so badass accomplished wizards were still afraid to say his name a decade after he died, and when he rose he created a totalitarian government without actually even doing the stupid thing of stepping up behind them, all while behind it all keeping a thin sheet core of true patheticness.
> You never sympathize with him, but you can feel sorry for him after everything he did
> Tom Riddle is a wonderful villain Id, and your having a terrible taste today-


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 28, 2011)

~Scry~ said:


> Ok then, it would be sort of a waste anyway since he loses teleportation, intangibility, and the ability to BFR. How would he fare against Gedo Mazo, can he transmute something as large as it?



I don't think any one in HP has transfigured anything that big...but high tier mages can animated and transfigure things of impressive size..fight in the ministry of magic..is a good example



Banhammer said:


> I disagree completly
> Voldemort is a buthurt crazy old racist.
> *Tobi is just plain boring. He's just there.*



that's true now seeing as he's not even Madara any more but when he was playing pretend he tried to present himself as a butthurt crazy old racist and didn't exactly do a bad job at it either.

Voldy's still better at it though.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> that's true now seeing as he's not even Madara any more but when he was playing pretend he tried to present himself as a butthurt crazy old racist and didn't exactly do a bad job at it either.
> 
> Voldy's still better at it though.



Point at one thing where his relevance hasn't been there simply for the author's convenience.
The awful behind Tobi is just too great for words.
"Madara is an idea"

What?

What?

No, no one had even heard of you until you decided to be.

I mean fuck, everyone knows you're just a bad excuse kishi could come up with when he was too mad about everyone figuring out Tobi is Obito.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Point at one thing where his relevance hasn't been there simply for the author's convenienc



Now Banhammer I wasn't arguing he wasn't garbage that he was basically the embodiment of Kishi's personal fetish for magical eye balls and terrible stu characters...I was only arguing he was good at pretending to be a crazy ol'bigot 

I pretty much agree he exists as an author exposition and the "Madara is an idea ' has to be the stupidest line ever written in a manga


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2011)

I wasn't arguing either, I was exacerbating our mutual agreement with a challenge.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I wasn't arguing either, I was exacerbating our mutual agreement with a challenge.



well we've had some new narutards running around one posting in this very thread..Niku is also here

maybe some one will try and answer that challenge and earn some negging


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 28, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> well we've had some new narutards running around one posting in this very thread..Niku is also here
> 
> maybe some one will try and answer that challenge and earn some negging



Say my name and I'll appear, man. 

On the subject of Tobi, I'm actually glad he isn't Madara. The real Madara is nothing but a gigantic Sephiroth rip-off with the same lack of a personality that is staple among the rest of his clan. Tobi is at least an asshole who causes real trouble and brings some conflict to the story. Even if Kishimoto's more recent revelations have been...shall we say...a tacit admission of his inability to construe a relevant plot twist that the fans can't see coming a mile away.

And as for Madara being "an ideal"...well, that's actually not a bad concept; it makes sense- it's just that Kishimoto has the gracefulness of an elephant on roller skates more often than not when it comes to storytelling devices like these. If we had maybe gotten a little better precedent for it instead of just...blatant misdirection...Tobi's big anti-reveal probably would've been easier to digest.

But that's all neither here nor there. Unless I'm missing something, Tobi's got five minutes of Izanagi and five minutes of intangibility to just walk up and BFR Voldy. And with the speed difference, that's about all that's going to happen.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 28, 2011)

1: Voldemort

2: Assuming Tobi doesn't have any prior knowledge of Voldemort's abilities, avada kadavra to the face could take it.


----------



## hammer (Nov 28, 2011)

isnt inzaga w/e its called a one time use and then you go blind in that eye?


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 28, 2011)

^ I believe so. I'm not sure on all the details but it seems it can last a good several minutes. I'm not sure if it is really an offensive ability though.

At the same time, Voldemort is very difficult to kill outright. Since he needs to die seven times to be fully destroyed. I'm not sure how that would affect the fight either.


----------



## hammer (Nov 28, 2011)

im pretty sure its like OH SHIT IMA DIE THIS SHITS FAKE, cool im ok OH SHIT IM BLIND


----------



## OS (Nov 28, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> If Voldy can lose to touma why can't he lose to tobi?



**


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 28, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> And as for Madara being "an ideal"...well, that's actually not a bad concept; it makes sense- it's just that Kishimoto has the gracefulness of an elephant on roller skates more often than not when it comes to storytelling devices like these. If we had maybe gotten a little better precedent for it instead of just...blatant misdirection...Tobi's big anti-reveal probably would've been easier to digest.



madara the idea..is very badly executed because so far as we've seen he is an ungrateful hyper arrogant racist twat who got pissed off he was beneath the first hokage and got killed for his trouble.

him as an idea..a living embodiment of a set of values..is something that needs to be earned..Magneto is the x-mens Che he is on t shirts and shit in universe because he fucking..went out of his way his entire career to embody the concept he fought for

Madara is doing nothing of the sort near as I can tell..



Nikushimi said:


> But that's all neither here nor there. Unless I'm missing something, Tobi's got five minutes of Izanagi and five minutes of intangibility to just walk up and BFR Voldy. And with the speed difference, that's about all that's going to happen.



he is doing it to a teleporter though


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2011)

> madara the idea..is very badly executed because so far as we've seen he is an ungrateful hyper arrogant racist twat who got pissed off he was beneath the first hokage and got killed for his trouble.
> 
> him as an idea..a living embodiment of a set of values..is something that needs to be earned..Magneto is the x-mens Che he is on t shirts and shit in universe because he fucking..went out of his way his entire career to embody the concept he fought for
> 
> Madara is doing nothing of the sort near as I can tell..


It's not so much about Madara being an ''idea'' it is about his reputation. When Onoki saw him he believed he was a man capable of achieving his goals on his own, the reputation forced the villages to form an alliance. 

Why he wanted war I don't know, it would have been easier to steal the Bijuu when the villages hated one another.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 28, 2011)

Gunners said:


> It's not so much about Madara being an ''idea'' it is about his reputation. When Onoki saw him he believed he was a man capable of achieving his goals on his own, the reputation forced the villages to form an alliance.
> 
> Why he wanted war I don't know, it would have been easier to steal the Bijuu when the villages hated one another.



You mean Tobi? I have a feeling he's not mentally stable who ever he is, that would explain why he didn't do exactly what you just said basically. Ooriginal Madara just seemed to want dominion for the Uchihas nothing more


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> You mean Tobi? I have a feeling he's not mentally stable who ever he is, that would explain why he didn't do exactly what you just said basically. Ooriginal Madara just seemed to want dominion for the Uchihas nothing more



Yes Tobi. I can understand using Madara's name to provoke war. I cannot understand him starting war to capture the Bee and Naruto. Before the war occurred had not mastered the Kyuubi and Konoha was rubble, capturing him would have been child's play. 

After the war he has nations defending him and has mastered the Kyuubi.


----------



## OS (Nov 28, 2011)

Tobi is Aizen. Bet you didn't see that coming


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 29, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Yes Tobi. I can understand using Madara's name to provoke war. I cannot understand him starting war to capture the Bee and Naruto. Before the war occurred had not mastered the Kyuubi and Konoha was rubble, capturing him would have been child's play.
> 
> After the war he has nations defending him and has mastered the Kyuubi.



pretty much either He's pulling another fast one and telling lies about his actual goals and thus has another reason for the war. Or he's completely lost his mind/ is senile 

could be either really, there's precedence for him being nutso Uchihas in general seem really unstable but this could be a ruse. the guys gotta be one of the most manipulative and dishonest characters around

probably just PIS on kishi's part though or him not really understanding that it makes more tactical sense to do what you suggested.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 29, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> madara the idea..is very badly executed because so far as we've seen he is an ungrateful hyper arrogant racist twat who got pissed off he was beneath the first hokage and got killed for his trouble.
> 
> him as an idea..a living embodiment of a set of values..is something that needs to be earned..Magneto is the x-mens Che he is on t shirts and shit in universe because he fucking..went out of his way his entire career to embody the concept he fought for
> 
> Madara is doing nothing of the sort near as I can tell..



The analogy I've used in the past is that Madara is basically like the Narutoverse equivalent of Hitler: Spread a rumor that he's alive, and it'll get people to talk. His name and the "ideal" he represented were used to spark war. Because when you've got a hyper arrogant racist twat as powerful as Madara threatening global mind control, it's going to sound a lot more serious than "Well, some homeless guy in a mask declared war on the whole world..."

Of course yeah, Madara is a shit villain anyway. A friend of mine a couple years back joked that he was like "Uchiha Pain" because of how hilariously irrelevant to the story he was. Funnily enough, "Uchiha Pain" is pretty much what Madara ended up turning into- Rinnegan and all. 

But I digress. The concept itself makes sense and could've been done really well. It simply...wasn't.



> he is doing it to a teleporter though



Yeah, but what about the speed difference? Or can Voldy freely exit Tobi's little UPS dimension?


----------

